

Twitter Hits 50 Million Tweets Per Day and GROWING. - aresant
http://mashable.com/2010/02/22/twitter-50-million-tweets/

======
fseek
I find it shocking that so many people rely on a single (centralized) source
for their communication. The internet was built to be de-centralized (see how
DNS, email, tcp/ip works), but now we are moving to a centralized, unreliable
means of communication..

~~~
stingraycharles
Haven't we been doing that for ages with things like MSN/AOL messenger? Isn't
this just an extra means of communication, instead of a replacement as you're
suggesting?

~~~
dlsspy
Before there was ICQ, AIM, YIM, and AOL instant messenger, there was talk,
zephyr and other distributed instant message systems that worked just fine
over the internet.

After, there's XMPP.

------
axod
It's pretty hard to draw any conclusions at all from this.

The number is very low compared with other communication mediums - IRC, IM,
SMS, Email, facebook. Clearly they've grown well, but they have a long way to
go yet.

The other point is that a large(ish) proportion of twitter seems to be bots
and automated tweeting. It's hard to guess how much though.

>> "These numbers are definitely noteworthy and provide evidence against the
perception that Twitter is not growing"

It doesn't provide any insight into _what_ is growing though. Are people
genuinely using twitter more, or are bots using it more, spammers, PR etc

~~~
justinhj
Except the post explicitly mentions that spams are removed.

~~~
axod
"Please note that tweets from accounts identified as spam have been removed so
the counts in this chart do not include spam."

Yeah call me crazy, but I expect there's a large amount of spam, bots, auto
reposters, etc included in there.

It's hardly a trivial thing to identify and remove spam. Especially where your
data is limited to 140 characters.

The other question would be are retweets included in the total.

------
dmix
By contrast, Google was averaging 400 million search queries per day in 2009.

~~~
Tichy
That actually makes it more impressive to me: that's 50 million times creation
of content, whereas Google is only passive.

Except strictly speaking executing a search is also producing content, of
course - but only Google knows it.

------
aresant
50,000,000 is a lot.

But

2,500,000,000 text messages are sent each day in the USA through wireless
networks when measured in early 2009.

Source:

[http://www.textmessageblog.mobi/2009/02/19/text-message-
stat...](http://www.textmessageblog.mobi/2009/02/19/text-message-statistics-
usa/)

[http://www.freetext.com/blogs/ringtones/over-one-trillion-
te...](http://www.freetext.com/blogs/ringtones/over-one-trillion-text-
messages-sent-in-the-us-in-2009)

~~~
dangrossman
I wonder how many of those text messages were tweets.

~~~
bobbyi
"even if half of tweets were sent via text message that would still only be 1%
of the text message traffic."

Only if you assume everyone has zero followers (who receive tweets via SMS).

------
jonmc12
Just looks like Gaussian noise to me.

